# Why Do They Call Them Dormers?



## ornametals (Feb 8, 2014)

Sometimes we work our whole lives without asking why things are the way they are. Architecture has a rich history and often as contractors we know little about the origins of our trade.

We produce copper and zinc dormers. One day, we asked ourselves, "Why do they call them dormers?"

Our marketing guy did some research and produced this article, feel free to read the article.

Have you ever asked questions like this?


----------



## wfduggan (Feb 14, 2014)

My analysis: The atic was typically where the house servants/skullery mades would stay. If you had a room there with multiple beds for that staff, it would be considered a dormatory. The openings for lighting and air, became dormers.


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

wfduggan said:


> My analysis: The atic was typically where the house servants/skullery mades would stay. If you had a room there with multiple beds for that staff, it would be considered a dormatory. The openings for lighting and air, became dormers.


Sounds about right


----------

